# Ben Nye Makeup



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

where can you get ben nye makeup. I am just asking. Thx


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_where can you get ben nye makeup. I am just asking. Thx_

 
i get mine at the local costume store.i'm sure you could order offline also


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

how can I do. I am 18. THx


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_how can I do. I am 18. THx_

 
how can you order offline?


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

yes order online. I dont have a credit card. Thx


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_yes order online. I dont have a credit card. Thx_

 
well you would probably have to get someone with a credit card do it?
you dont have a debit card?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 23, 2005)

I did a google search and you can order online/offline JamieMeng at www.wyb.com/makeup.html 

Yay! They accept money orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hear a lot of raves for Ben Nye but there aren't any stage/costume stores any where near me unless you count Party City, haha.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

no I dont have a debit card. My dad has a credit card. THx


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I did a google search and you can order online/offline JamieMeng at www.wyb.com/makeup.html 

Yay! They accept money orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hear a lot of raves for Ben Nye but there aren't any stage/costume stores any where near me unless you count Party City, haha._

 
awwww
ben nye is amazing stuff.i could pick you some stuff up and send if you like


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

I am gonna get the makeup at that website that beautifulxdisaster did for me. Joe if you did get my makeup it is gonna cost you a lot of money. I live in fontana california. Thx


----------



## martygreene (Apr 24, 2005)

You can order online, or from their mail-order catalog. They do take cheques for orders via mail-order catalog. I know that Would You Believe? (www.wyb.com) carries Ben Nye, among other products, and they do take money orders.

Most theatrical supply houses and costume shoppes carry many of the Ben Nye products, along with other theatrical cosmetic brands.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks martygreene for the information.


----------



## Jillith (Jun 1, 2005)

*Best place to buy Ben Nye online?*

I'm mostly looking for eyeshadows, thanks.


----------



## aeni (Jun 1, 2005)

Any retailer will have the same pricing and almost all products - eyeshadows are a guarantee.


----------



## MissLorsie (Nov 20, 2005)

*where can i buy ben nye online??*

i found a site the other day where i could buy ben nye online - i really wanted to buy some e/s to stock up my train case but now i wouldnt have a clue where that site was.

if anyone could post some links that would be fantastic. 

Lors


----------



## user3 (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.wyb.com/makeup.html

Click on a product, scroll to the bottom and click accept. It will take you to a page where you can shop for Ben Nye.

You can also go here and request a catalog and order from them
http://www.bennye.com/


----------



## MissLorsie (Nov 21, 2005)

im from australia thats all im just shopping around to see who has the cheapest prices and cheapest postage prices..


----------



## martygreene (Nov 21, 2005)

are you sure there are no theatrical supply houses or costume shoppes near you which stock Ben Nye products? Might be easiest and cheapest that way.


----------



## rose_arcana (Nov 22, 2005)

Try Backstage makeup in Melb (they do mail order, I'm sure. If not they should be able to tell you of a place near you that might stock it). They stock Ben Nye.

http://www.backstagemakeup.com.au/


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 31, 2006)

*Buying Ben Nye Online??*

http://www.stagesupply.com - Has anybody ever ordered from this site? The store I usually go to doesn't have the Lumiere Luxe Powders I'm looking for. On that note, are there any other reputable websites you can order Ben Nye from?

P.S. Does anybody have anything good to say about the Lumiere Luxe Powders? Pigmentation, what colors to get, etc.?

TIA!


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 10, 2006)

i just bought a few eye products (shadows, liners, and 1 lipstick). i will let you know when i receive it and what i think about it. why is it everytime i check out one of these websites listed in sprecktra i wind up buying more makeup? lol) i'm a makeup junkie - they should have something for us like alcoholics have AA!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

***Ben Nye Buy Online Threads Merged***


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 10, 2006)

Our company uses Norcosto - they've been really great with every purchase (and we've been using them for YEARS!).  They've got competitive prices, and are very friendly.

www.norcostco.com


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i just bought a few eye products (shadows, liners, and 1 lipstick). i will let you know when i receive it and what i think about it. why is it everytime i check out one of these websites listed in sprecktra i wind up buying more makeup? lol) i'm a makeup junkie - they should have something for us like alcoholics have AA!!_

 
haha i know, right? i know i need help for sure, and i doubt we're the only ones!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_http://www.stagesupply.com - Has anybody ever ordered from this site? The store I usually go to doesn't have the Lumiere Luxe Powders I'm looking for. On that note, are there any other reputable websites you can order Ben Nye from?

P.S. Does anybody have anything good to say about the Lumiere Luxe Powders? Pigmentation, what colors to get, etc.?

TIA! _

 

THANX SOOO MUCH! I LOOOOVE THAT SITE!


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RicanPrincipessa* 
_THANX SOOO MUCH! I LOOOOVE THAT SITE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ricanprincipessa, have you ordered from there? what was your experience with them like? they have a lot of stuff but i have never ordered from them before. =/ i was just wondering how fast their shipping was and stuff.


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Dolls!!!! Just wanted to know if anyone here has ever used the Ben Nye eyeshadows?...I think they are called "lumineres" (or i think that's how you spell it) i heard that they are really vibrant in color. Also, what about the line NYX?..they have some pretty cool colors but are they vibrant enough?...Thanks a bunch for the advice/tips!!


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 6, 2006)

i've tried the ben nye lumiere grande colours and they're awesome. they're pretty big too and they're still cheaper than mac colors. the pearl sheen eyeshadows are fabulous too.


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh so awesome girl!! thanks!!! MAC is getting so expensive since i pay retail price...and i need some good quality eyeshodows but at a more affordable price.....


----------



## MayaMoon (Apr 6, 2006)

Heya, 

i own quite some Ben Nye ES. Normal ones as well as lumieres. I love them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First time I used them was at a seminar from my former employer - a local tv-station. I tried them for a TV Make up and it looked absolutely stunning. 

Unfortunetaly i have only one source here in Germany to get them. only via internet. Otherwise I'd have some foundations or lipsticks, too. But they are double price than in the United states plus shipping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The eyeliner is veeery good as well. 

hope it helped
cu
mayamoon


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

The best eyeshadow at an affordable price is Milani...hands down!  At least in my opinion.

I tried NYX but some of the colors just aren't pigmented enough for my tastes and they wear off easily even with a primer.

Milani are only 2.99 a piece and they are the same size as MAC eyeshadows so they go in palettes nicely.  Some colors I reccomend are Clover, Shock, Java Bean, Flare, Illusion, Taffy and Peachy Peach.


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 6, 2006)

you Dolls ALL rock!!!.....i'm feel like i'm WAY behind when i check out everybody's train cases...and unfortunately i dont get a discount at the MAC stores/counters cuz i'm not a pro. SO i am limited to quantity of MAC e/s i can purchase.  I will def. check out Milani and Ben Nye e/s.  THANKS a bunch luvs!!!! 

P.S.....do you know if Milani and Ben nye also carry pigments?...and are they of good quality?....if they don't, what's a good line that's super affordable for the pigements..


----------



## stockham (Apr 6, 2006)

pigment wise i think tha tyou should just go for samples really!  they last a super long time and you can build up a collection of many different colours without having to tie yourself down to a few full sizes!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with stockham.  Buy pigment samples from MAC.  They will last you forever.

And if you want to try out Milani...in the states they carry this line at some CVS and Walgreens.  And at Ulta.  Or you can go to there website

www.milanicosmetics.com


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh cool..so i can actually go up to one of the MA's a the MAC counter and ask for samples of certain pigment colors?....
i'm a little sacred ONLY cuz the MA's at the Macy's i go to are a bit snobby. I was the ONLY customer there standing and waiting for help and they totally just stood around the counter talking about what they are going to do that night....and one of them actually came close to me to get something UNDER the counter and didnt even look up to acknowlege me...BUT ANYWAYS.....so if i ask for the samples they SHOULD be able to give it to me....

i know i know...i'm a novice at this..sorry...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 24, 2006)

Where can you buy Ben Nye eyeshadows?


----------



## hennagirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Ben Nye the makeup guy! 

I love lumiere shadows!

I;m also fond of Kryolan Aquacolors -- Kryolan is also a theater makeup company and the Aquacolors are kind of like fluidline -- pigment mixed with glycerin (et al) -- smooth application, long-wearing and gorgeous selection of colors!

Places that sell theater make-up are good sources for Ben Nye and Kryolan. We have a clown shop in town and that's where I shop...but I'm sure you can find some great places online.


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 25, 2006)

I love Ben Nye Eyeshadows. They have an eyeshadow called "Peacock" I believe and it looks exactly like Parrot. I also love Amethyst, it's the prettiest purple


----------



## martygreene (Apr 25, 2006)

Ben Nye does sell loose versions of the lumiere colors, but these are not intended to be used alone loose, and have little color payoff if not used with a mixing medium of some sort.

Ben Nye products are great, just be aware that many of their colors can be staining to both skin and clothing. Ben Nye is a theatrical makeup company, and thus many of their pigments and dyes are stronger than those you will generally find in street makeup.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 26, 2006)

No I don't think you can just go ask for samples.  I was given one once after I got a makeover (with my favorite MUA, who no longer works for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm in NY and have come accross many snobbish counter people, especially at Macy's.  I will not buy from someone who is bitchy, in a matter fact one of them lost me as a client because she was rude on the phone when I spoke with her during the release of Sweetie Cakes.  Don't they work on commision? The why I see, its their loss.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikapela511* 
_oh cool..so i can actually go up to one of the MA's a the MAC counter and ask for samples of certain pigment colors?....
i'm a little sacred ONLY cuz the MA's at the Macy's i go to are a bit snobby. I was the ONLY customer there standing and waiting for help and they totally just stood around the counter talking about what they are going to do that night....and one of them actually came close to me to get something UNDER the counter and didnt even look up to acknowlege me...BUT ANYWAYS.....so if i ask for the samples they SHOULD be able to give it to me....

i know i know...i'm a novice at this..sorry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_No I don't think you can just go ask for samples.  I was given one once after I got a makeover (with my favorite MUA, who no longer works for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I'm in NY and have come accross many snobbish counter people, especially at Macy's.  I will not buy from someone who is bitchy, in a matter fact one of them lost me as a client because she was rude on the phone when I spoke with her during the release of Sweetie Cakes.  Don't they work on commision? The why I see, its their loss._

 

Ahh I think the sample thing all depends on your counter/store and how the people are there. Here in Indy they are really good about that. I ask for a sample of something and they give me enough to really try it before I buy it. I am not sure if the fact that they all know me by name and all is a factor but really,.. but by reading the posts here I noticed that a lot of experiences really depend on location. The more populated/bigger city stores tend to have snobs,.. where the girls here, most of them are just employed MAC enthusiasts/addicts.


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 26, 2006)

oh my GAWSH!!!! yes yes....some come off ssooooo RUDE!!! like.."yeah i work for MAC and you can wait while i talk on the phone with my buddies to figure  out what i'm going to do tonight.." ...

AARRRRGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!! some people!!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikapela511* 
_oh my GAWSH!!!! yes yes....some come off ssooooo RUDE!!! like.."yeah i work for MAC and you can wait while i talk on the phone with my buddies to figure  out what i'm going to do tonight.." ...

AARRRRGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!! some people!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats soooo true, for some of the counters
Because I've been to 4 different MAC counters here in Montreal, and only one of them, they were mean and snobish...
I hate when they do that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They other night, I went to that counter, and the dude over there ignored me, even if he saw that I wanted to buy at least 3 colors... 
He answered 3 persons before he came to speak to me
So, I went away without bying. Go to hell, snobish.

And for the Ben Nye eyeshadows, its sad they dont sell it here in Montreal... I really want them


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Where can you buy Ben Nye eyeshadows?_

 

this link will give you tons of places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...hlight=Ben+nye


----------



## ikapela511 (Apr 27, 2006)

i HEAR yah Willa!!!!!....Sometimes i just wanna go behind the counter myself and get the stuff i need...and take it to a MUCH nicer MA and give them the commision...LOL....


----------



## Willa (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikapela511* 
_i HEAR yah Willa!!!!!....Sometimes i just wanna go behind the counter myself and get the stuff i need...and take it to a MUCH nicer MA and give them the commision...LOL.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I didnt know much about MAC, I used to always go to the same counter (the snobish one) and I tought that all MAC counters were the same... 

This is one of the reasons why I started buying Make Up For Ever instead... and since, I discovered new MAC counters and I cant stop buying... lolll


----------



## unicorns (May 8, 2006)

Yessss, I love them. The colors or so bright. I love the matte shades. They're so intense and STAY ON.


----------



## jokers_kick (May 12, 2006)

I have a hook up to these eyeshadow's and I want to know which ones are the prettiest haha. I've used chartreuse before, but I don't know what other colors work well and are true to color. Heeeelp me!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 22, 2007)

*Ben Nye*

Ahhhh ok
So I just bought a bunch of Ben Nye poducts, 
and i've heard really good things about them.

Are they as good as everyone says??


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

What did you get?  I love BN e/s, luxe powders and blush.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

blush
pressed powders
and some other stuff I can't remember..which is sad.
But the colors looked amazing.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Have fun your haulage!!!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

I will
but it doesn't come until the 30th :[


----------



## aeni (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Good stuff Ben Nye is.  But I'll admit that I've found better foundations.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Yeah, i'm really picky about my foundations. So I didn't buy any from there.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Their total coverall wheel is great, their luxe powders are nice - theres an apricot one that I love as a blush on darker skintones. Umm I like their cake liner too, foundations not so much but their invisible set powder and the yellow powders are both good.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

I got a cake liner :] 
Electric Blue.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Their eye shadows are great.


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Why don't you like their cream foundation?  I have one and the coverage, color matching and texture all all GREAT!


----------



## aquadisia (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

.


----------



## aeni (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseMe* 

 
_Why don't you like their cream foundation?  I have one and the coverage, color matching and texture all all GREAT!_

 
Smell and also their coloring for clients (seems like they're all a little too yellow, even the pinks).  I find Cinema Secrets to be better in these 2 areas, and Bob Kelly the best I've encountered thus far.  Granted, I don't have the budget to buy Visiora - really want to try it some day.


----------



## Ethel (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

I love the lumiere luxe powders in cosmic blue, cosmic violet, and azalea. Final Seal is the greatest gift to women who are sick of raccoon eyes. 

The foundations made me breakout badly.


----------



## msmack (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Ohh I am mega curious about this line! I called all around to find a place in town that sells it but no luck. I would be interested to hear more of what products you guys like/don't!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

I think their pressed and loose shadow powders are pretty fantastic. I have their one luxe shadow palette and while I'm not crazy about the brush, it's probably one of the best palettes I own.


----------



## VioletB (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Ben Nye*

I just have to say.... 

I AM IN LOVE!!

I called a costume shop yesterday to find out about some products I want for Halloween.  (I was looking for something similar to MAC chromacakes, because unfortunately, there is no pro store in Utah)  When they told me they sold Ben Nye I was super excited because I've heard good things!  I found what I was looking for and also bought a couple of extra shadows.  Ben Nye's Azalea makes MAC's Romping look weak!!  Another good thing is they come in a very large pot (a .09 oz. pot compared to MAC's .05 oz. A teeny bit smaller than a MAC blush or about the size of a Mineralize e/s.)  Anyway.  I just have to say.  The color payoff is awesome, the colors are awesome and the price is awesome!  I paid like nine bucks each for the Lumeiere shadows and six bucks each for the pressed shadows.   Hell yeah!  The one thing that disappoints me is they don't have a huge selections.. probably like 40-50 shades.. but that's ok!!  Anyway, sorry I ramble.


----------



## amoona (Feb 25, 2008)

*Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

Ok I did a search and I couldn't find the answer but if I'm an idiot and just missed it please let me know. I've been wanting to check out Ben Nye make-up forever now and I figured I'd come across it but I realized that I never have. Where can I purchase their products? I'd perfer to buy their stuff in a store where I can see the stuff.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

try theater stores or dancewear stores for ben nye makeup.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

You live in San Francisco right? I wouldn't imagine it being too difficult to find Ben Nye in the city. I don't know for sure, but I'd just imagine. There's a whole Kryolen (sp?) store there too I believe?


----------



## amoona (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

Yea there's a Kryloan store here but I've never seen a Ben Nye store. I have to try and find a theater store.


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

I've seen it at Costume shops before.  Never the full line, though.


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

Amazon


----------



## amoona (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjoycex* 

 
_Amazon



_

 
Yea I know I can easily buy it online through their own website but I hate buying cosmetics online. I rather see it in person. Thanks anyway. I'm going to try and find a costume/theater store.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

If you google "Ben Nye san francisco", you can find stores in the Bay Area that carry it. 

theatre supply loc: San Francisco, CA - Google Maps

There seem to be a lot of promising finds if you search theatre supply or costume supply. You'll probably need to call to confirm if they carry any Ben Nye makeup. I managed to find a theatre shop that carries Ben Nye in San Diego through google search, so I'm confident that one can be found in San Francisco as well.


----------



## lcristina (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

If you're worried about what the product will look like in person, you can try finding a youtube review. They will give you lovely swatches of the colors you like. In fact, I found this review to be extremely helpful to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Ben Nye Grand Colour Palette Review

I think she does a great job at showing off the colors. ^^


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

I got mine at a costume shop! I loooooove Ben Nye!


----------



## L281173 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

Welcome Sugar! or Alcone Company: Professional Makeup Artists Premiere Online Store for Quality Cosmetics, Character Makeup, Tools, and Technical Training: Home


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

BUBBA'S CLOWN SUPPLIES - MAKE-UP SHOP - Professional Clown Make-up and Face Painting Supplies






I bought the 12 color palette for only $46!!! The colors are sooo pigmented

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 7, 2008)

*Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

Disclaimer: Not affiliated, and neither am I a professional makeup artist.

About 10 years ago, I read about Ben Nye's Fireworks wheel in an issue of Elle, where MUA Charlie Green talked about using the wheel for fashion week shows etc. I immediately went to Screenface in London, got myself one of those wheels, as well as their concealer wheel (6 colours in one). I used them  everyday for 2 years.

For some reason I went back to Screenface again yesterday, and repurchased the concealer wheel and the cream rouge wheel. OMG. First of all, here in the UK, Ben Nye isn't cheap. I paid like £25.50 for the concealer wheel, but given that 2 weeks ago, I also bought Becca's compact concealer for £30, this was a BARGAIN. There are 6 shades, and you get 28g of product. Becca's compact has 1 shade in 2 formulas, and you get a whopping.....3g of product.

Let me just say that I will be getting rid of the Becca, as well as any other supposedly "full coverage" concealers like MUFE Full Coverage, MAC Studio Finish, and will be using BN exclusively. I can't believe how pigmented the concealer is. It covers everything WITH ONE DAB. I hate how I have to layer and layer my MAC, MUFE and Becca concealers and still they don't cover my discolourations and minor scars. I can use a brush to gently pat the BN on, or use a finger to just lightly touch the area I want to cover and VOILA, scar/discolouration is GONE. I am so crazy about this product I went to order the other colour selection in SK 100 (The one I have now is SK 200 for fairest skin). 

Now for the cream rouge wheel. 10 years ago, this product did not exist, so I'm thinking it's a relatively recent invention. The colours look really bright in the pot: crimson, light fuschia, coral, rose pink, neutral pink, and rose-coral. But I can't believe how easy it is to use, either. You only need a bit, given how pigmented they are. But they are ridiculously easy to blend out with a brush (I use the MAC 192), compared to my MAC Blushcremes and Stila CCs. No greasy feel, and you can also use them on lips. I haven't been able to use the Stila CCs on my lips - they look like I attacked my lips with crayon. I dabbed the crimson rouge on my lips, and it works like a lip stain. You can add lip balm to soften up the look, and then for an even more natural look, you can blot your lips AFTER lip balm and the remaining stain on your lip looks lovely.

I noticed at Screenface yesterday that there is also a lip gloss wheel. I am kicking myself for not getting that. There were testers. I played, and was stunned at how soft and gel-like they were, but yet so pigmented. I expected something harder and frostier, since BN is all stage-makeup like. But I was pleasantly surprised. I think I will go back and get the lip gloss wheel as well.

Has anyone else used the concealer and cream rouge wheels? What was your experience with these products? What other great things from Ben Nye have you discovered?


----------



## flawlessbylisa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

I love Ben Nye. I learned about it while taking my clasess for my makeup for my make artistry license. That is what I use on my clients and myself. The prices are right. I usually used the foundations, concealers, eye shadows and the blush (powder) oh and the lipstick.


----------



## Pimpinett (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

How does the concealer hold up over the day? I'm in the market for a concealer, my Secret Camouflage is running out and I can't spend the Laura Mercier kind of money on make-up right now.


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

Bearing in mind that I don't really have lines of any sort, the concealer doesn't crease up or look cakey over the day. I find that I can get away with not using powder on top, unlike with, say, MAC Studio Finish, which disappears super easily. It also lasts fairly long.


----------



## mistella (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

ben nye has some really great makeup! its an underrated line, i think.. I love the creme rouge wheel, i use it mainly for lipcolors. the Luxury visage powder (banana) and Neutral Set powder are *staples* in my kit. the shimmery eyeshadows are great, good as highlighters.


----------



## Pimpinett (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

That sounds really good, thank you! I like a slightly powdery finish, so I always wear loose powder anyway.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lots and lots of love for Ben Nye makeup*

I have all the ben nye lumiere luxe powders and i must say they are even better than pigments from mac.  They should only come out with more colors.  I definately want to venture out from the powders though because i keep hearing how great their other products are.  I just wish they were a little easier to find the full range other than online.


----------



## sofabean (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye Make-up - where to find it?*

hey i live in sf too. i remember seeing a dancewear store around mission and 2nd-ish in downtown


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2008)

*ben nye palette vs. loose powder shadows*

I have the loose powder eyeshadows (lumiere luxe) by ben nye and was wondering if the palette shadows were the same colors as the loose powders since they have the same names.  All the shops here that sell the shadows only have the loose kind.  I don't want to buy the palette if they are the same colors since i have so much of the powders left.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: ben nye palette vs. loose powder shadows*

That's a good question. They should be... I only have the pots though... Maybe I'll go to the costume shop this weekend and do a bit of diggin for ya.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ben nye palette vs. loose powder shadows*

I went today and compared. The Luxe Powder and shadows are exactly the same. Same Color, same intensity, same payoff! So I opted for the powders


----------



## user79 (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone used any more of the Ben Nye shadows? I have the Lumiere palette and love them. I was thinking of buying some from the regular pressed eyeshadows, can anyone confirm if these are matte in finish? I really want to get some mattes. Also, are the normal ones are well pigmented as the lumiere ones? Because those are excellent!


----------



## user79 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Buy ben nye online??*

Yeah how is that site? Has anyone ordered from it internationally? How much was the shipping for intl?


----------



## Odette (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Has anyone used any more of the Ben Nye shadows? I have the Lumiere palette and love them. I was thinking of buying some from the regular pressed eyeshadows, can anyone confirm if these are matte in finish? I really want to get some mattes. Also, are the normal ones are well pigmented as the lumiere ones? Because those are excellent!_

 
I just have melon and celestial bleu and these are both mattes.  I have seen some of the other colours from the regular line and they look matte to me; however, I am not 100% sure that this is the case for all of them.


----------



## user79 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_I just have melon and celestial bleu and these are both mattes.  I have seen some of the other colours from the regular line and they look matte to me; however, I am not 100% sure that this is the case for all of them._

 
How is the payoff for those 2 that you have? Is the pigmentation and blendability very good?


----------



## Odette (Aug 1, 2008)

They are highly pigmented, feel very silky, and blend very easily.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: ben nye palette vs. loose powder shadows*

Yup, I did too on Saturday. They're exactly the same.


----------



## brave_venus (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ben Nye*

Does anyone know if they sell Ben Nye Cosmetics in Vancouver, Canada? or if there is somewhere online I can purchase them?

Also....how much are the eyeshadows?

Thanks!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye*

Not sure about Canada. Shadows are $5-7 depending on the site. You can get them from: StageandTheaterMakeup.com - Ben Nye's Eye Makeup and Pencils 
BUBBA'S CLOWN SUPPLIES - MAKE-UP SHOP - Professional Clown Make-up and Face Painting Supplies 
Eye, Cheek, Lumiere Powders, Luxury Powders and more... - Ben Nye Stage Makeup Online
Stage Technology 
Bubba's Clown Supplies: clown makeup, comedy magic, Fun item


----------



## sofabean (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Ben Nye*

you can try Professional Makeup Supplies For Makeup Artists - MakeUpMania too


----------



## user79 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just placed an order for the Ben Nye 12-slot palette filled with eyeshadows and blushes. I'm so excited!! Wheeee!! Can't wait...I also ordered the cake eyeliner, liquidset, and a contouring item.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 6, 2008)

Are there any Ben Nye musthaves?

I'm going to a professional MUA suppliers next week (especially to get MUFE HD in the UK!) who sell Ben Nye and was wondering if there are any must haves. I think I have enough eye shadows, but was wondering if there was anything else that I should have a look at?


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spirit Gum, Final Seal spray, the cake eyeliners, cream foundations, concealor palette or the wheels, brush cleanser, Neutral Set powder....those are all great items for a pro MUA. I actually recommend you go to the Ben Nye website and download their catalogue (pdf), it contains all the products they carry. You might find a lot of goodies!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'm not a pro artist. Only going to the shop as it is the only place in the UK that sells MUFE. I might check out the concealer wheels as I need concealer for undereyes and for spots.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 10, 2008)

I have Ben Nye fireworks and 5 eyeshadows, all lumiere. They are amazing and really comparable to MAC. I bought them online from  store called Your Theatrical Superstore for Animal Costumes, Mascots, Santa Claus Suits, Santa Suits, Fog Machines, Pyro, Pyrotechnics, Confetti Launchers and more... - Fun-Shop.com  because I don't have any theatrical stores near where I live.
I have a free coupon I can give to new customers there (no, I don't work for them, I buy from them regularly and they send coupons) and I have no one to give them to.

its FGSNC08 for free shipping for your first order over $30. HTH


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the regular (matte, US 7.00), lumiere (lustre, US 9.00) and pearl sheen accent (frost, US 7.00) shadows...

They have EXCEPTIONAL payoff. And easy to blend for me... They look like pure pigment. Ooooh

I also have a few blushes (matte, US 7.00), and you need to use the 187 for these. You really do... The lumieres make GORGEOUS blushes too...

Ummm... I want to try the foundations next, so I'm waiting for mine to finish up first.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the lumiere palette and absolutely love it! The shadows are super pigmented and blend really, really well!
For some reason I just reach for my MAC more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to use my BN, it's really amazing!


----------



## Silveretta (Oct 14, 2008)

Ben Nye is amazing
Kryolan too. You can get the aquapalletes fairly cheap.

I love milani e/s Illusion is one of my fav e/s ever. I love there lipglosses too.

Nyx jumbo pencils rock ..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone from Canada knows if there are stores in Ottawa/Montreal/TO where you can get Ben Nye products? I usually prefer to buy cosmetics in the store as opposed to online...


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Buying Ben Nye Online??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 

 
_Stage Supply - theatrical makeup, costumes, and Santa supplies- Splash (Welcome) Page - Has anybody ever ordered from this site? The store I usually go to doesn't have the Lumiere Luxe Powders I'm looking for. On that note, are there any other reputable websites you can order Ben Nye from?

P.S. Does anybody have anything good to say about the Lumiere Luxe Powders? Pigmentation, what colors to get, etc.?

TIA! _

 
omg im getting SO FUCKING FRUSTRATED.

I placed an order with this company on Sept 29 and still have not received anything. My credit card hasnt been charged, but I want those fucking items! Honestly I have tried sooo many diff online stores to buy Ben Nye stuff and this is the only company I've found who had the entire line, and affordable intl. shipping. and now they are not responding to my emails. Is this stress worth it?? I'm actually going to have to call them tomorrow, this is just ridiculous.

So for intl. customers, I don't recommend this company. But all the other online stores I've found either dont carry all the things I want, or charge $50 and up for shipping. What a bloody rip off. I'm so frustrated how difficult it is to order Ben Nye internationally. I love this line!!


----------



## chdom (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy ben nye online??*

There's bubbasikes.com too.  Many of the ytubers rave about that site.  Go to clown makeup- it should be there.  Am placing my order...


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Buy ben nye online??*

I ordered there before but they dont have the whole ben nye line, i ordered the lumiere palette there but they dont have the entire line of the regular pressed shadows afaik, and they dont have it in palette form.


----------



## chdom (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy ben nye online??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I ordered there before but they dont have the whole ben nye line, i ordered the lumiere palette there but they dont have the entire line of the regular pressed shadows afaik, and they dont have it in palette form._

 
That bites!  Hope you get what you want!


----------



## aeni (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Buy ben nye online??*

Easleys.com

They pretty much have the whole line.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Anyone from Canada knows if there are stores in Ottawa/Montreal/TO where you can get Ben Nye products? I usually prefer to buy cosmetics in the store as opposed to online..._

 

Try Costumes Stores, Theatrical Supply stores, they are a common place to find Ben Nye.


----------



## user79 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do NOT buy at stagesupply.com

My order has been pending for over a MONTH!

I'm looking around for another good place to buy now...


----------



## oyindamola87 (Nov 14, 2008)

JoeyEmma, where is that shop which sells MUFE and Ben Nye in the UK? Im in the UK too, would be great to visit it


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 14, 2008)

THE FINAL SEAL IS G8 AND the colours r gooorrrrrrggeeeeous!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 14, 2008)

I really want the BN blush pallet ;-;


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought my ben nye makeup from Alcone Company: Professional Makeup Artists Premiere Online Store for Quality Cosmetics, Character Makeup, Tools, and Technical Training: Home.  They don't carry everything, but still have a pretty decent selection.  The shipping was really quick (I got my order within 5 days) and I got 25% off by entering lucky3 in the coupon/promo code field at checkout. It's supposed to only be 25% off of the fireworks wheel, but it took 25% off my entire order.  I'm not sure when it expires.  

I really want to get the lumiere' palette and the cream rouge wheel.


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 17, 2008)

**BEN NYE THE MAKEUP GUY**
BENBENBENBENBENBENBENBENBEN

Sorry, I just had to.

Ben Nye has amazing makeup, their loose pigments are incredible and way cheaper than MAC, very buildable.​


----------



## Odette (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Anyone from Canada knows if there are stores in Ottawa/Montreal/TO where you can get Ben Nye products? I usually prefer to buy cosmetics in the store as opposed to online..._

 

There is a store at Yonge and College that carries the line. I can't remember the name but it is on Yonge street just opposite Winners on the south-east side.  There is also another store called Malabar, they have stores in Toronto and Ottawa. Check out their website at malabar.net.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 26, 2008)

im still dying to try the ben nye shadows and as far as NYX i have all 24 pearl manias and these are really good! the only negative is the bottle that they come in.... i just bought little jars and dumped them.... which everyone who has bought them has done... i havent done any looks with these but the swatches are reall nicee without a base and very pigmented


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_There is a store at Yonge and College that carries the line. I can't remember the name but it is on Yonge street just opposite Winners on the south-east side.  There is also another store called Malabar, they have stores in Toronto and Ottawa. Check out their website at malabar.net.
Hope this helps._

 
Thanks girl, I'm headed there today after work. So excited I can actually buy these at the store and not online


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ben Nye!!!!*

Hey ladies i havent read much on here about ben nye makeup so i thought i'd start a thread..... i just recieved my 1 Ben Nye haul and let me tell you boy is it amazingg!!... I purchased the famous Lumiere palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... to die for...the colors are amazingg. And i also got a dry cheek rouge in Flaming Red.. which i saw a guru use on youtube so i had to try it!! GORGEOUSSS

After looking around a few different places i purchased from bubbasclownsupplies.com... They had the palette for 49 bucks.... MAJOR STEALL!!! everywhere else was like 60... the flame red was 6.75 & shipping was 8.50
I recieved my package in 2 days!! shipping was superb!
when i saw all the videos on youtube i thought the shadows were bigger but they are slightly smaller.... still bigger than MAC thoughh.... now i put in another order for a few more colors!!! 

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU LADIES TO CHECK THIS OUT!!!

Here are a few pixx




FLASH










I DIDNT FIND A QUARTER SO HERE IS A NICKELL LOL


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye!!!!*

Great haul. I only have a few things from BN but I love them very much.

I happen to have Flaming Red rouge. It's a fun color!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Great haul. I only have a few things from BN but I love them very much.

I happen to have Flaming Red rouge. It's a fun color!_

 
Yes it an amazingg red... which i use on my eyes you know its always hard to find redss


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye!!!!*

youre gonna love that palette. i love the hell outta mine.

and gimme your cookies lol


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye!!!!*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/b...-makeup-46529/


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_i get mine at the local costume store.i'm sure you could order offline also_

 
 Hi! I noticed that you're in Pitt I am too. Would you mind telling me the name of the store? I'm only familiar with the Spotlight Costume store off Carson st.

I effing love Ben Nye!!!


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I have Ben Nye fireworks and 5 eyeshadows, all lumiere. They are amazing and really comparable to MAC. I bought them online from  store called Your Theatrical Superstore for Animal Costumes, Mascots, Santa Claus Suits, Santa Suits, Fog Machines, Pyro, Pyrotechnics, Confetti Launchers and more... - Fun-Shop.com  because I don't have any theatrical stores near where I live.
I have a free coupon I can give to new customers there (no, I don't work for them, I buy from them regularly and they send coupons) and I have no one to give them to.

its FGSNC08 for free shipping for your first order over $30. HTH_

 

This coupon still works. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 13, 2009)

This is going to seem a little random, but can someone tell me the diameter of the Ben Nye refill shadow pans? Thanks!


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_This is going to seem a little random, but can someone tell me the diameter of the Ben Nye refill shadow pans? Thanks!_

 

I couldn't find exactly what you are looking and mine haven't arrived so I can't measure them.  They fit into a 36mm case and here is the link to the catalog http://www.bennye.com/image/2007_BNC_Catalog.pdf


----------



## fafinette21 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I have Ben Nye fireworks and 5 eyeshadows, all lumiere. They are amazing and really comparable to MAC. I bought them online from store called Your Theatrical Superstore for Animal Costumes, Mascots, Santa Claus Suits, Santa Suits, Fog Machines, Pyro, Pyrotechnics, Confetti Launchers and more... - Fun-Shop.com because I don't have any theatrical stores near where I live.
I have a free coupon I can give to new customers there (no, I don't work for them, I buy from them regularly and they send coupons) and I have no one to give them to.

its FGSNC08 for free shipping for your first order over $30. HTH_

 
That is a great site they have every single Lumiere colour as well as in palette refill form, but their international shipping is RIDICULOUS. I was going to buy 3 lumiere refills from there and they estimated shipping at $43 for shipping to CANADA. Come on. That's DOUBLE what the price of my actual order was. Your coupon still works but it doesn't apply to international orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I found this site: theatricalmakeup.org it seems to have a very wide range, if not the full line, of Ben Nye. Also they calculated my shipping at $6.50...but I emailed to double check because that seems very cheap lol Has anyone else used this website or heard of it?


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2009)

I buy mine now from ebay, from the seller *funhousetheatrical*, they're an official retailer. Most of these online sites charge ridiculous amounts of intl. shipping, I found the prices from this ebay seller a bit higher for the product but the shipping is cheap.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 8, 2009)

haha this cant be ignored any longer Julia. Your avatar is h-i-l-a-r-i-o-u-s!


----------



## fafinette21 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea I'm not ordering from theatricalmakeup.org. I sent them an email Sunday night and they have yet to get back to me. If I'm ordering something, I'd like a prompt reply. I went and ordered from stagesupply.com just because I didn't want to get charged an arm and a leg for shipping and it was one of the only websites that had what I was looking for. I'm hoping I have a better experience than Julia did. Maybe it was just a one-off? That's what I am hoping anyway.


EDIT: Checked out funhouseinternational...estimated shipping $4.86 :|....wonder if it is too late to cancel my order with stagesupply.....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Do NOT buy at stagesupply.com

My order has been pending for over a MONTH!

I'm looking around for another good place to buy now..._

 
I feel so bad! I am so lucky I guess casue there are alot of places near me that carry Ben Nye that I can just pick it up... I dont have to worry about the online stuff. Store! Please send Julia her stuff... we are patiently waiting on new tutorials!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: ben nye palette vs. loose powder shadows*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I have the loose powder eyeshadows (lumiere luxe) by ben nye and was wondering if the palette shadows were the same colors as the loose powders since they have the same names. All the shops here that sell the shadows only have the loose kind. I don't want to buy the palette if they are the same colors since i have so much of the powders left._

 
imo, they are exactly the same. same colors same payoff as far as lumiere colors go. I bought the powders and I pressed them just like you would Mac pigments. They work perfectly and are just as pigmented. Now they just fit in my palette's with my mac shadows!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 9, 2009)

I ordered my BN items from stagesupply.com and everything went fine. Shipping was longer than I expected, but only by a few days.

I really love the Banana powder!!


----------



## baby11 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ben Nye Conceal All Wheel NK1*

Has anyone got this?
How do you use all four colours?
Is it good for fair/pale skin?
Does it have good coverage?
Does it last all day?
Easy to blend?

I want to use it for my dark under eye circles, redness around my nose and blemishes. At the moment I am using Amazing Cosmetics concealer but find I need something more and I also find it fades through the day.

Thanks


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye Conceal All Wheel NK1*

I think there are a few mentions of it in this thread...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/b...-makeup-46529/


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Ben Nye Conceal All Wheel NK1*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby11* 

 
_Has anyone got this?
How do you use all four colours?
Is it good for fair/pale skin?
Does it have good coverage?
Does it last all day?
Easy to blend?

I want to use it for my dark under eye circles, redness around my nose and blemishes. At the moment I am using Amazing Cosmetics concealer but find I need something more and I also find it fades through the day.

Thanks_

 
I have one of the wheels but the one that has 6 shades - or is it 5? It's the one with the round on in the middle and the other shades around it. Forgot the actual name of it.

Anyway it works great, it really covers heavily though so you may have to sheer it down a bit if you want light to medium coverage. I use a bit of eyecream on the brush then dip into the concealer if I want a light coverage. You use the different shades for color correcting or contouring. Really great bargain and I'm very happy with this product - does a fantastic job of covering redness and undereye circles. They are very thick so you have to blend them out with either your finger or a sponge. I really think it's a great product. You can even use them for covering tattoos or heavy discoloration. They are sort of similar to MAC's Studio Finish concealer but they last longer on me and cover more, and are more suitable to color correcting, which is perfect! I like it more than Studio Finish and it's cheaper too.

The one I have has some orange-peach shade and a green shade in it which is perfect for redness or blue undereye circles. Better than just using one color concealer for the whole face because usually spots or blemishes are different colors on your skin, so you use the different shades for correcting.

This is the one I use:


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2009)

^^^Good to know.  I think I will give them a try.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

I placed a big Ben Nye order recently (posted about it in my blog) and I am so pleased with the products.  I can't wait to try a few more of the blushes, a cream blush, and final seal. 

ETA: aziajs, what is going on in your avatar?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I placed a big Ben Nye order recently (posted about it in my blog) and I am so pleased with the products.  I can't wait to try a few more of the blushes, a cream blush, and final seal. 

ETA: aziajs, what is going on in your avatar?_

 
Girl, that is Ross Ritalin the #1 male Barbie in Scotland.

Hot Slut Of The Week: Scotland's #1 Male Barbie | Dlisted


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Girl, that is Ross Ritalin the #1 male Barbie in Scotland.

Hot Slut Of The Week: Scotland's #1 Male Barbie | Dlisted_

 
LMAO!!! LMAO!!! I love it!  Where do you find this stuff, I mean really.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Girl, that is Ross Ritalin the #1 male Barbie in Scotland.

Hot Slut Of The Week: Scotland's #1 Male Barbie | Dlisted_

 
lol thanks i was wondering about that picture, too


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LMAO!!! LMAO!!! I love it!  Where do you find this stuff, I mean really._

 
My father asks me that all the time.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LMAO!!! LMAO!!! I love it!  Where do you find this stuff, I mean really._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_lol thanks i was wondering about that picture, too_

 
He is too much for me.  First he looked like the lost Scottish member of Run DMC.  Then, he put on that cowboy hat and the daisy dukes!  I was through when he was on the dance floor in those little shorts and they had to censor out his crotch.  Go ROSS!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 28, 2009)

Any more opinions on the Creme Rouge Wheel?
I am NC15 and fear the blushes might be too pigmented for me! 


YouTube - Ben Nye Colour Wheel Swatches


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 28, 2009)

whats the best sight to place an order to the us?


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_whats the best sight to place an order to the us?_

 

This is where I get most of my Ben Nye Your Theatrical Superstore for Animal Costumes, Mascots, Santa Claus Suits, Santa Suits, Fog Machines, Pyro, Pyrotechnics, Confetti Launchers and more... - Fun-Shop.com.  The service is excellent but the shipping can be a bit much.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 28, 2009)

I live close to a costume shop, so I've had access to Ben Nye for a while now. I bought a color wheel once, but rarely used it. Personally, I don't like anything that heavy on my face and it is theatrical makeup. There's an uber-pale foundation called "geisha" that's gotten some raves on MUA if you've having trouble finding a shade light enough and need full coverage.


----------



## boggartlaura (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of a store with Ben Nye in the DC area?

Thanks


----------



## kathyp (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_I live close to a costume shop, so I've had access to Ben Nye for a while now. I bought a color wheel once, but rarely used it. Personally, I don't like anything that heavy on my face and it is theatrical makeup. There's an uber-pale foundation called "geisha" that's gotten some raves on MUA if you've having trouble finding a shade light enough and need full coverage._

 
I caved and picked up Pixie Pink eyeshadow/blush on the way home the other day. It's a close cousin to Pink Swoon but more pigmented and more matte:






I wanted Azalea, but it's so bright I'm not sure I'd have a use for it.


----------



## myktbaby (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello all,

I ordered my Ben Nye from Theatrical Makeup Supplies
They are cheaper and has a great line of Ben Nye products.  You also get free shipping if you order $100+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their shipping might be a little slow (but not unreasonable).  

They made a little mistake on my order, so I emailed them and they fix it right away!  So I highly recommend them 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kragey (Nov 4, 2009)

Ben Nye is amazing. Perfect quality, and while it seems like you're not getting a lot, a little goes a long way.

I love their Clown White cream make-up, especially. I like to use it under my eye shadow because it's such a pure white; it really makes my eyeshadow pop!

I got it at a costume store when I was visiting IUP...in fact, I spent almost $50 there and I kept apologizing to my friends for taking so long; it was a little embarrassing, LOL! If worse comes to worse and you can't buy it in a costume shop, check out a reliable Ben Nye seller on eBay. It's more expensive, but it's worth it!


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 3 or 4 of their powder blushes and I love them. Just get the lighter colors for pale skin, they look very natural and are very pigmented.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey what's a good matte setting powder for NW45 skintone? Ive been hearing good things about Ben Nye and since I have oily skin I wanted to give one a try...


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 4, 2010)

^^I just bought the Banana Face Powder....I tried the Neutral Set but was worried it would come off ashy...and the Ebony which looked like deep dark in the jar actually turned muddy on me...very dark brown. I'm NW45. The Banana has got great reviews and blends seamlessly with skin, plus its so cheap!


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks JustDivine, I was wondering about the Neutral set being ashy (My MAC prep & prime powder can sometimes look too white) and the darker colours too like Ebony adding too much colour and making me look darker/cakey. So... Banana Powder it is (I thought it would be too yellow for our skintone but if u say its worth it and its so cheap i will give it a try)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Thanks JustDivine, I was wondering about the Neutral set being ashy (My MAC prep & prime powder can sometimes look too white) and the darker colours too like Ebony adding too much colour and making me look darker/cakey. So... Banana Powder it is (I thought it would be too yellow for our skintone but if u say its worth it and its so cheap i will give it a try)_

 
I haven't had any problems with the Neutral Set being ash (I'm NW45) and it also has anti-shine/anti-persperiant properties that the Banana Powder doesn't have.


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey what's a good matte setting powder for NW45 skintone? Ive been hearing good things about Ben Nye and since I have oily skin I wanted to give one a try..._

 
I have tried a lot of setting powders and Ben Nye's _Banana Visage Poudre is the best that I have found. I highly recommend this for a good setting powder. My review: _The Glam Shack: Ben Nye - Banana Visage Poudre


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 5, 2010)

hmmm banana powder or neutral set powder??? what to do lol


----------



## Meisje (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Anyone from Canada knows if there are stores in Ottawa/Montreal/TO where you can get Ben Nye products? I usually prefer to buy cosmetics in the store as opposed to online..._

 
Hiscott's on Yonge


----------



## rosieaboll (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi,

  	This might be too late for you but useful for others. You can buy Ben Nye makeup, Kryolan makeup and Graftobian makeup at a very large costume shop in Montreal called Imagine Le Fun. They have a huge selection of makeup and are located at 4815 Boulevard St Laurent. 

  	Here`s their site: http://imaginelefun.com/en/content/9-makeup

  	I hope it helps!

  	Thanks, 

  	Rosie


----------



## studiofx (May 23, 2013)

Hi:

  	All Ben Nye products are available at Studio F/X in Vancouver or www.studiofx.ca


----------



## LoveStoned (May 26, 2013)

I've just ordered Banana too... Couldn't help myself... I've been listening to people raving about it for months now and I finally decided to buy it and try it out. Since I'm in Europe, I'll have to wait 2 weeks or so to actually test it, but I hope that it will work on my skin too. I mostly orderd it to set my concealer, since all other powders seem to make the lines under my eyes more visible after an hour or so...


----------



## jenashley22 (Jan 15, 2014)

I found new Ben Nye *dome lid jars!! And a new ROSE PETALshade.. Score! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 29, 2014)

I LOVE ben nye eyeshadows!!! They are extremely pigments and the color is true to pan. And who can forget that price?


----------

